# Como controlar la produccion de un llenado?



## mikepvr (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola amigos, saludos, pues miren tengo un objetivo, automatizar un sistema de llenado de garrafones. El sistema de llenado es convencional, como la mayoria, que tienen que abrir las llaves de forma manual para llenar los garrafones.
Lo que quiero realizar es que cuando un garrafon este debajo de la valvula para llenarse, automaticamente se abran las valvulas y cuando sean los 19 litros se cierre de manera automatica.
Ahora bien, tengo entendido que utilizaré valvulas de solenoide y algun tipo de sensor conectado a la valvula, pero necesito saber como conectaria ambas piezas, la valvula y el sensor, ademas que tipo de sensor me conviene para detectar la presencia del garrafon, ya que me imagino que debe de tener un retardo de segundos para detectar el garrafon, para asi posicionar bien el garrafon y no se desperdicie el agua en cuanto se detecte.
Parte de la automatizacion, crearé un software esa es mi area , pero mi duda, quiero que mi software este detectando en timepo real la cantidad que agua que se esta vaciando por cada valvula. No se si debo unar un medidor de flujo o que me recomiendan, la cosa es que necesito que me este arrojando algun tipo de señal por cada litro o no se como se manejaria.
Creo que tengo que usar aparte, una interfaz (PLC) para conectar los sensores, valvula y el artefacto que mida el caudal del vaciado en litros, y asi conectar la intefaz a la computadora, que mediante el software obtener los litros que se estan vaciando.
nota: creo que para determinar los 19 litros y que cierre la valvula, es por programacion del PLC?
Bueno amigos, esa es mi idea  seria de gran ayuda que me guiaran para poder realizar este trabajo .. Saludos nuevamente


----------



## snowboard (Jul 28, 2009)

Revisa éste video, en una de esas te inspira

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhp2...96DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=47


----------



## soerok (Jul 28, 2009)

Para el sensor que detecta el garrafon puedes usar uno infrarrojo con un pequeño retardo para que te de tiempo de acomodar bien el garrafon y no se desperdicie agua como dijistes, un emisor y un receptor, los cuales siempre estan alineados, y cuando se interrumpa el as de luz, este mande un estado logico 1, lo cual activara lo demas.
Para la parte de el llenado no sabria que desir, no se nada de programacion jeje, tal ves podrias tomar el tiempo de cuanto tarda en llenarse un garrafon, y hacer un circuito monoestable con timer 555 el cual sera activado por el sensor infrarrojo ya mencionado, este monoestable lo configuras para que te de el tiempo de llenado del garrafon.
Es solo una idea, espero lo logres  
Saludos amigo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 29, 2009)

Este sistema es mas adecuado para tu proyecto:

YouTube - LLenadora lineal para bidones de 5 a 20l - BSC envasadoras

Saludos


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

1.- Si vas trabajar con sensores:
1.-En la botella debe haber un sensor de presion. (comportamiento de un condensador) para que detecte el llenado de la botella.
-Infrarrojos lineales para este... tapado de botella no se que llama... etc..

2.- si sabes programas puedes tomar un web cam controlador de llenado dliquido en un recipiente, desde tu ordenador si esque la botella es tranparente, he visto cualquier eso llena el liquido, no necesita sensores  (de diferente color el liquido para que difirencie el software) en web cam lo ponen al frente de la botella que va ser llenado, entra liquido, cuando este casi lleno, el software detectara el umbral fijado en web cam y enviaraa por los puertos una señal para que que termine el llenado...


----------



## mikepvr (Ago 2, 2009)

Gracias por sus respuestas, tengo entendido que hay demasiadas maneras de llevar a cabo este objetivo, la cosa es que debo de utilizar equipo economico, pues si utilizo un PLC me saldria mas caro, estoy considerando utilizar microcontroladores, pero la cosa es que aun no encuentro el material ideal que utilizaré para que me mida los litros que pasan por las valvulas, lo que quiero es que el programa que desarrollaré en tiempo real me indique que se llenaron tantos litros de agua por la valvula x. Pero no se que artefacto me dará esa información, supongo que debe ser un artefacto que tenga salida analoga por cada litro que sale de las valvulas, y asi capturar esa infromacion en un micro que ira conectado por la intefaz USB al computador.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 2, 2009)

Para evitar los sensores de flujo, y volumen, podrías usar un dosificador fisico. Es decir, un recipiente con volumen  fijo (igual al de la garrafa) que se vacía hacia la botella cuando ésta se encuentra en posición. 

Deposito principal ---> Dosificador -----> Garrafa

En todo caso, es mas sencillo controlar el volumen del dosificador  que directamente en la botella


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 4, 2009)

Correcto W3B0NC1T0, esto es lo mas empleado en la industria, por ejemplo cilindros metalicos/vidrio de llenado, etc. Usar/comprar/diseñar un sensor electronico de llenado encarece todo el proyecto y a menos que el producto que envasas lo justifique, no parece justificado. Salu2.


----------



## osterie (Ene 29, 2010)

hola yo también tengo mas o menos el mismo problema. Tengo que hacer una máquina que llene con un volumen variable entre 50 y 500mL, es decir que el operario pueda escoger llenar un recipiente con cualquier valor comprendido en ese rango, pero debe ser sin pistón. Si alguien sabe de algún sistema parecido agradezco la información.

Grarcias por su atencion.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 1, 2010)

osterie: puedes dar mas detalles... por qué no se puede usar piston ?. Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2010)

Los sistemas de llenado que conozco son:

- 1) Dos caños concéntricos que entran por la boca del envase, por el interior sale el líquido , el exterior succiona . Esto funciona con electroválvula y timer. O sea los tubos entran en el envase hasta el nivel de llenado, se abre la elecroválvula por X tiempo y cierra , la succión mantiene la altura de llenado y evita el chorreado mientras se levanta el pico de llenado. No mide volumen sino altura de llenado y la precisión depende de las variaciones de volumen propias del envase , buena presentación ya que todos los envases tienen un llenado parejo.

- 2) Líquido bombeado a presión constante (bomba de mayor presión y caudal que el necesario y válvula aliviadora) con timer de llenado accionando la electroválvula.

- 3) Medir nivel con sensor capacitivo que no tome en cuenta al bidón vacío. Poco preciso

- 4) Medición del peso por celdas de carga. Para trabajar rápido se suma la tara supuesta del envase mas el neto = bruto. Para trabajar con precisión se mide tara de cada envase y se descuenta durante el llenado, pero es mucho mas lento.

Como económico se me ocurre atravesar el bidón con un haz laser medio en diagonal, supongo que atravesará ambas paredes sin desviarrse , pero el agua va a producir difracción ! . . . habría que probarlo


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 2, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Como económico se me ocurre atravesar el bidón con un haz laser medio en diagonal, supongo que atravesará ambas paredes sin desviarrse , pero el agua va a producir difracción ! . . . habría que probarlo


 
Si, pero lo barato sale caro... supon que el bidon este perforado.... el sistema  no operará correctamente y se perderá liquido en cantidades.... Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2010)

*Tenogirl* , sabés que después que lo contesté me di cuenta que algunos de los que propuse (peso y laser) los pensé para sistema estático y que en uno dinámico serían bastante conflictivos. Así que me quedo con el 2 de presión constante y timer  y en última instancia el 3 de sensor capacitivo en el cuello.

Muy buena tu correcta observación .


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 4, 2010)

*PREGUNTONTA*: si son 19 litros siempre, podes abrir... medir los 19 litros... cerrar que pase la que sigue... que tiene de complicado?


----------



## LOCOVIEJO (Feb 4, 2010)

el sistema es facial, dos tanques con bolla de corte calibrada a 19l c/u, mientras un tanque llena un bidon, el otro se esta recargando para llenar el bidon siguiente, no tienes forma de errar


----------



## lolo79 (Feb 5, 2010)

que tal, por lo que he leido no quieres que te salga muy caro pero no entiendo muy bien ya que quieres el llenado automatico y mencionas la pocision del garrafon, esta tambien va a ser automatica?, lo del llenado yo creo que se puede hacer con sensores ultrasonicos en donde esta la boquilla del agua, mecionas que lo haras con micro tendras que hacer muchas pruebas, ya que tienes que hacer converciones de distancia a litros y asi mandar una señal a la valvula para que se detenga o avance de la posicion del garrafon se me ocurre con algun sensor capacitivo ya que es plastico. Te soy honesto este proyecto yo nunca lo lleve a cabo ya que era proyecto de escuela y termine haciendo otra cosa . Saludos y espero no estar escribiendo barbaridades .


----------



## diegoc (Feb 9, 2010)

Creo que aveces lo mas practico es lo mas sencillo, el sistema de llenado puede ser asi si se requieren 19lts por galon entonces con un temporizador controlando una electrovalvula temporizamos en segundos los 19lts eso si hay que tener en cuenta que la presion de llenado siempre debe ser la misma. para que no cambio el resultado final de llenado.

sabiendo que quiere algo economico, la ubicacion de los galones que sea manual puede ser en serie de 5 o mas en fin de ahi baja un sistema de tuberia que se acople a los galones y a temporizar el sistema cuando esten en los 19 lts este se apagara automaticamente. esta idea la doy ya que es algo sencillo ya que el amigo dice que lo de el no es la electronica son los sistemas. en fin lo dejo a criterio de ustedes


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 10, 2010)

Cierto DiegoC. El mecanismo de temporizado y electrovalvulas es muy empleado para empacar jugos, leche y otros liquidos. Para garantizar la presion constante (o el caudal constante) emplean una tolva modificada que no entiendo bien como funciona. Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2010)

Es una tolva con un desborde, de manera que siempre tiene nivel constante.

El otro que ya dije es una bomba sobrada en presión y caudal y una valvula de alivio justo antes del puesto de llenado que mantiene la presión constante.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 11, 2010)

DOSMETROS: Uhh cierto, que sencillo!!. Claro que entre una sencilla tolva y una bomba, que consume energia y se desgasta, ya veo por qué son tan comunes. Gracias y saludos.


----------



## LOCOVIEJO (Feb 12, 2010)

el sistema es facial, dos tanques con bolla de corte calibrada a 19l c/u, mientras un tanque llena un bidon, el otro se esta recargando para llenar el bidon siguiente, no tienes forma de errar (los puntos rojos son electrovalvulas para manejar por soft)


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 20, 2010)

hola dentro de mis pocos conocimientos creo que dentro de los sensores que puedes utilizar puede ser un sensor inductivo blindado que dectectan mejor los elementos dificiles de detectar al variar estos la capacitancia los cuales te podrian indicar el nivel de agua


----------

